# Misty - fingerstyle chord melody tutorial



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

In these videos i break down my arrangement of Misty - thanks for watching! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4j6MH9aJRVM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8f3FZ6YC_Vw


----------

